# HELP!!!!!!!!!!! he was "at it" .....



## irishlops (Dec 20, 2008)

well... i posted a good bit back bout my 2 , male and female bunnys. lops.

they are 4months old.

people told me 2 separate them, so i did. when i clean them out, the hutch that is, i lift him up, nd put him in the "bedroom" part of her "kingdom" i put a bored of wood across, and 2 bricks. i know he could not move them... i went to get food. the i hear growlling and "squcks" and scrbbling.

i run over and find... the bricks moved.

male+female= babies

when i put him down, and cuddled the female, after looking for any bleeding, scratch/bite mark. there was none. i came in. some him he had jumpped up 1 metre! (yes i no they are rabbits...)

but... well he was "at it":shock:

please help me..... i have no idea. um, bedding, amount of food, hot water bottles...

PS the breeder we got them off offered 2 buy the if they start a family, off us.

2 weeks earlier, i rang the vet. he said in feb, he is 6 mounths then.... well.........

feel free 2 PM me......:biggrin2:


----------



## irishlops (Dec 20, 2008)

please some 1!

ido i need a nest box?more food?

how do i no she is preagnate..

wat stage will she pull fur out?

some 1 please help!


----------



## Becca (Dec 20, 2008)

In 12 days take her to the vet to be palpated. You do not need to do anything until then. It's likely she isn't pregnant and you won't know until 12 days.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 20, 2008)

How long ago were they at it??? Rabbit's pregnancy's r about a month. Don't change diet just wait till near the end give her a nice nest box and let her do her thing,


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 20, 2008)

relax..marktoday on your calender and mark up 31 days, which is how long it takes for them to kindle, avoid being rough with her during the next 31 days, don't put too much pressure on her tummy when handling her. On day 28 you need to give her a nestbox full of hay or straw so she can make a nest, put that on your calender under day 28 because you'll forget. She doesn't need you to be with her while she kindles, in fact that could stress her out so leave her alone until their born, then check on mammy bun and the kits a couple of hours later to see if everyones ok. By day 38 if she hasn't kindled then she's not pregnant.


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 20, 2008)

The easiest thing to do is to contact the breeder you got them from (the one you said will buy the babies from you) and get her advice. She can help you through it.


----------



## polly (Dec 20, 2008)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> The easiest thing to do is to contact the breeder you got them from (the one you said will buy the babies from you) and get her advice. She can help you through it.



Very good advice It would be the best thing or if you don't have space see if the breeder will take your doe until she gets past her date.

I take it this has just happenedyes you need a nesting box but not right now just a few days before hand. until then mark your dates on the calender.

Tha advice you were given in here is sound advice I suggest you have another read. You can't do anything for her just now and you can't be sure its really happened. Keep an eye on her and see if her attitude changes at all or wait till she is a couple of weeks on and take her to your breeder to have her palpated.

It would help if you could take a bit of time over your posts as I found your first one quite hard to read


----------



## irishlops (Dec 21, 2008)

ok i will take time... i was just worried and i was ment to be off the laptop half n hour ago when i posted.

the websites i read up on said that she will not like the male near her.

last night i separte ham, AGAIN! (as in where they live, upsatirs of the hutch or bottom...)

my mum put 2 bricks on top of the bored... as he moved them before. the wood was weak, i gave way in the night... i went in this morning to find her in with him.....

he seemed to have fun last night....:grumpy:but she must of put him in place, because SHE was chasing after him! nippig! the male has grown up. hs testicals hve dropped, and well... he wants to be a sire..... he was kind, hy... now the hormones kicked in.. i hve got about 10 scrtches!

the female seems well like herself. but if i go near her, she "growls" in a rabbit way.... i looked under her..:shock:and "its" red, and not pale.... i will ring the breeder to day... and ask.

PS thanks every 1. but how many days if she is mum till birth... i need to mark it....


----------



## Becca (Dec 21, 2008)

Like irishbunny said 31 days, if she goes to 38 days she's not preggers.

What do you mean you have to seperate them 'AGAIN' I thoght you had alreay sepertaed them? You didn't put them back together did you :?


----------



## irishlops (Dec 21, 2008)

NO WAY!

the wood that separted them, (one at botom of huctch, 1at top)

broke in half during the night...... went in then....

i will ring the breeder soon, at 3 when he will be in.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 21, 2008)

irishlops - you need to setup a different hutch for the male. You CANNOT keep them there when you know full well that the can get to each other. I would say get her into the vet for an emergency spay, but I guess thats my opinion. But like I said you cant keep putting them back in that hutch like that.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok, I would say she's definatly pregnant, are you able to afford to care for babies? Have you got more cages? If not then I'd bring her to the vet ASAP to get spayed, how old is she?

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## Becca (Dec 21, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> irishlops - you need to setup a different hutch for the male. You CANNOT keep them there when you know full well that the can get to each other. I would say get her into the vet for an emergency spay, but I guess thats my opinion. But like I said you cant keep putting them back in that hutch like that.


Thats what I was thinking, irishlops becuase you keep telling us your poor and everything I think spaying her is the best idea, so nothing will go wrong (that could cost more) whilst she is giving birth and obviously looking after babies would be a lot of money, vaccinations, sexing etc etc.


----------



## Sabine (Dec 21, 2008)

For now maybe even on a practical level, see if you can find a second hutch or cage. People are often clearing out before Xmas, there may be people advertising second hand hutches for very little or for free just to make some space. Check online sites like gumtree or local ads


----------



## irishlops (Dec 21, 2008)

i dont want to make it sound like i want to get rid of her.... but i could ask the breeder to hve her,(till the babies are weaned...) if she is pregnate...

he offered to have her babies if she had any, (but he said to)


----------



## Sabine (Dec 21, 2008)

If you feel overwhelmed that might be an option. I am not sure how breeders feel about that normally?


----------



## irishlops (Dec 21, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> irishlops - you need to setup a different hutch for the male. You CANNOT keep them there when you know full well that the can get to each other. I would say get her into the vet for an emergency spay, but I guess thats my opinion. But like I said you cant keep putting them back in that hutch like that.



i dont agree with that oppinion.....

it means killing, any defencless, inocent bunnys. and the mother will grieve. its like an abortion. bbut ok ok, idont know any thing about breeders.....

i hve put the male at the botom of the hutch, the female at the top.a nd a bored of wood blocking them......

should i get a hutch cheaply for the male???


----------



## irishlops (Dec 21, 2008)

*Sabine wrote: *


> If you feel overwhelmed that might be an option. I am not sure how breeders feel about that normally?



i dont under stand that?

he said if she unfortuly has a litter, he will buy them off me. they are pure blood lopers dwarfs you see....


----------



## irishlops (Dec 21, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Ok, I would say she's definatly pregnant, are you able to afford to care for babies? Have you got more cages? If not then I'd bring her to the vet ASAP to get spayed, how old is she?
> 
> *Merry Christmas!*



she is 4months old. 5months in jan..

i rang the local svvy vets, h said he will not neter the male till he is 6months.

also the female.


----------



## Sabine (Dec 21, 2008)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> > If you feel overwhelmed that might be an option. I am not sure how breeders feel about that normally?
> ...


What I mean is: Your breeder said he'd buy the babies off you if I understand correctly. I don't know if caring for a pregnant doe was part of the bargain. That's something you need to check out


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 21, 2008)

She is very young, too young to have babies, she also might not be sexually mature so she mightnot be able to get pregnant yet. She won't grieve if she's spayed, she won't even realise she was pregnant. It's better to get her spayed if you can't afford two more hutches, because you *do*need *two* more and also if you can't afford emergency bills if the babies get stuck on the way out, which they could, since momma is so young. Isn't it better to let the kits go peacefully then momma dying painfully? There's a good chance she's not pregnant though, since she's very young.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 21, 2008)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > irishlops - you need to setup a different hutch for the male. You CANNOT keep them there when you know full well that the can get to each other. I would say get her into the vet for an emergency spay, but I guess thats my opinion. But like I said you cant keep putting them back in that hutch like that.
> ...


She wont grieve, or miss, what she hasnt got/had. If they have moved the wood/bricks before, they WILL do it again.


----------



## Becca (Dec 21, 2008)

*irishlops wrote: *


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > irishlops - you need to setup a different hutch for the male. You CANNOT keep them there when you know full well that the can get to each other. I would say get her into the vet for an emergency spay, but I guess thats my opinion. But like I said you cant keep putting them back in that hutch like that.
> ...


They are not bunnies yet, they are not born. The mother won't greive, 

If yuo want to do whats best for your bunnies spay her instead of making her go through pain....


----------



## Sabine (Dec 21, 2008)

Best is wait what the breeder says. Maybe he is happy to take the doe back and then she may be in safe hands. And if he pays out some money for the babies you can use that to spay her


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 21, 2008)

Unless you can afford emergency bills, which it doesn't sound like you can.


----------



## Sabine (Dec 21, 2008)

Four months is very young for a spay especially if it's a false alarm. If you are planning to keep them as pet bunnies I agree though that at least the buck should be neutered. Has the breeder been back in touch with you?


----------



## Ali_1010 (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree with everyone else.

she is very young, she may not be pregnant but she probably is. My rabbit Diva was sexually mature at 5 months and I took her to a 4H showmanship show and she broke her cage and snuck into a male's cage. Lucky for me, he was neutered, but it was a close call. Rabbits will do ANYTHING to get to each other if they want to mate. I've seen rabbits move objects that I can't move to get to each other. I think yes, you should buy another hutch. 


Also, im just curious, if they came from the same breeder, there seems like there's a good chance they're related..possibly even littermates? This is called inbreeding and can lead to deformities in the offspring as well as unhealthy genetics.


I personally would reccomend an e-spay, but hey, if the breeder will take her from you and maybe pay for the babies then that could be good. I would personally reccomend getting the female spayed or getting the male neutered. BUT, if the male is neutered, he can still get her pregnant for about a month after the surgery.

Good luck!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 22, 2008)

From what I've read, you really need to get another hutch for either the female or the male. 
Can you take a picture of it for us, so we can see how it is, and where the rabbits are? Are they next to eachother? Bricks are not strong enough against rabbits.  Obviously that hutch isn't very rabbit safe if the boards are giving way in the night! That's pretty dangerous. 

4 months is really young. :?

Spaying her isn't going to make her grieve. She won't even know she's pregnant until farther along in her pregnancy, and if you spayed her now, then she wouldn't know 

Emily


----------



## irishlops (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks every one!

i read through the posts (im acutally banned fromlaptop but mum is out for an hour...) i cant get a picture of the hutch itself... but this is one ,, REALLY similir to it.

http://www.petsathome.com/products/6C03-Hutches/pid-22462 

the vet said no to the male. i rang him up about 4 weeks ago, before all this started. he said wait till he is 6 months aka feburary...

the rabbits are brother and sister. my dad was silly, he said they would not, because they are sister and brother!:grumpy:silly dad.... i even guessed that!

i asked my mum about ringging the breeder, she said no. she said it was my falt! and that if she dies its my falt! i know there is good chnce she or the babies my pass away....

the picture above shows the close enough hutch. the male is at the bottom, with a bit of wood for a "bedroom wall"

the female is above.





Ps evey 1! listen up! i am going to mke topic in here soon... it is called "i need info, possiale mum bunny..."

i would like ALL of u, to stay on topic (you may of read posts above) and write about the huchs need 2, and also how to keep the babies warm ect ect...

i did show my mum the libary bits about this... but she did not listen..

so every 1 PLEASE PLEASE PLASE post all u can........... my mum will listen, and say about her being looked over by the breeder...... i am also pretending that is pregos....so it will not be a surprize litter...........................

Thanks for all your post so far. it has helpped me gain info..

( i will be awa from home, visitin in a town abot 3 hours away... so may not be on...

ps. i am still banned from lap top so it will be on nd off at different thimes thanks):biggrin2:


----------



## irishlops (Dec 22, 2008)

ps. thay will be 5months in the new year 2009.

there birth date is 1st of agust 2008....

aand i have started to save up for the neter.

and i will think about, really well about e. spay.

(but she may not be even pregos...)


----------



## Sabine (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a hutch just like that but with two girls in it. Good to know that the middle part may not be strong enough in case i have to seperate them.
Have you had a look at ads for second hand hutches? if I were you I'd ring the breeder myself, nothing to loose


----------



## BSAR (Dec 22, 2008)

Well its no wonder they are getting together! You should not put a male and female in a cage like that. Unless there is a board nailed so they can't get to each other.

You need another cage!!!! Those babies may be purebred but they will be inbred which really isn't good, major deformities can happen. Maybe you can some how put one of the rabbits in another room?


----------



## Ali_1010 (Dec 22, 2008)

:yeahthat:

XD

Hmmm...ok, yes that hutch is def. not good enough to keep a male away from a female...

I think before you start pregnant preparing for anything, you should move him like...NOW....

Im sorry your mother says that, but you should explain to her that its technically her fault since she is the adult in the situation and she is the one who got you the rabbits, hopefully knowing they were male and female. Tell her you really need her support, emotionally and financially, to get through this. 

I hate to sound mean, but animals are animals. To rabbits, they dont see a problem mating with a sibling like we do. They're rabbits and all they know is that they should reproduce...with whom they should do it does not play a significant role to them...

Breeders can help you on the getting ready for her pregnancy thing, as I've never had a litter yet so I cannot speak about that. XD


----------



## irishlops (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks,

i know about the brother not thinking like us, hes like thinging, Target in sight!LOL

my dad said that, he must not of wanted to go in to the topic, so he said that, but by the look on my face (im not stupid)i left it at that.

my mum seems to think that the hutch is ok for her! she needs a nest ox, a whole hutch! and also room for the weaned babies and the male!

thanks:biggrin2:


----------



## BSAR (Dec 23, 2008)

*irishlops wrote: *


> my mum seems to think that the hutch is ok for her! she needs a nest ox, a whole hutch! and also room for the weaned babies and the male!


tell your mum that it isn't! have her get on here so she can see what we are saying! 

You need to buy another cage, for the male, and then at least two cages for the babies, don't buy the ones for babies yet though just incase she isn't preggers. 

Also if she does have babies you need to make sure the babies stay on one level of that hutch only, if they get on the top they can fall down to the bottom and get seriously hurt.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 23, 2008)

she is busy now.. so i will tomorrow 

thanks!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 24, 2008)

*irishlops wrote: *


> i read through the posts (im acutally banned fromlaptop but mum is out for an hour...)





> ps. i am still banned from lap top so it will be on nd off at different thimes thanks):biggrin2:



irishlops, I am so glad that you are interested in doing the very best things for your rabbits. However, if your parent has banned you from the laptop, then you should not be on. If you want your parents to listen to you when you have something really important to tell them, then you need to show them that you are responsible by following the rules they have set for you. I am disappointed that you are deciding to go against what your mother has told you. 

I hope your heart surgery goes well, and that the ban will be lifted soon for your computer. Until then, be well and enjoy your holiday season.

Minda


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 24, 2008)

*irishlops wrote: *


> my mum seems to think that the hutch is ok for her! she needs a nest ox, a whole hutch! and also room for the weaned babies and the male!
> 
> thanks:biggrin2:



Definitley not  

Sounds to me your mum wouldn't even consider a hutch for the babies? The hutch you have is meant for one rabbit, let alone two, and definitley not for a mother, her babies and the father :nope:

Please, have your mum read this thread when she can  

Emily


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 24, 2008)

Well deffinently seperate the two. I know in the USA, New York we have craigslist.com adn wantaddigest.com, i don't know about the UK or Ireland. I would just wait it out. I had a pair of my hollands, I had intended on breeding them later, I thought they weren't of age yet but I was wrong. I'm fairly good at palpating them, I learned from a more experienced breeder. I have linebred myself for genetic traits. The other breeder i learned from has inbred and linebred, depending on the situation. SO i wouldn't worry too much about the inbreeding brother/sister. I personally know one of the offspring of a brother/sister inbreeding that she had and he's an awesome shower/breeder and one of her most loveable rabbits. Just keep her relaxed and yourself.


----------



## BSAR (Dec 28, 2008)

Have you done anything more to prepare??!


----------



## irishlops (Dec 29, 2008)

oh oh! i so for got!

the male getting 2nd or a new hutch is out of the question. i did not sk but i heard my dad say the rabbits cost to much. (its a 10 pounds in 2weeks!thats food and bedding, and he does not even py for it!)

i rang the breeder. he said to leave her to it, but to cheack on the litter ever hour or , and rub hay on ur hand or gloves and move 1 if its out of the warm part beside its litter mates.

i really dont have any thing i can do

its all my fault!!!! AAAGGGHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry, i'm not closer i could help with housing one of the bunnies until you are more ready to handle it. Try combing papers anything for a free cage/hutch/kennel. or even try using a large dog kennel(for large dogs) and put bedding and a litter box for him and just protect him against weather (I used tarps on my large outdoor cages that weren't in the barn/shed). basically anything to get them seperated.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 29, 2008)

they are separated, but DIY thye ...

i think i will 

ATENTION!
I HAVE MADE A TOPIC WHERE I WANT NO OT<,MY MUM WILL BE READING IT< ITS IN THE BREEDING SECTION< CALLED i think, need answers straight plain, so please campain with me..............................

PS. thanks 4 ur offer, stupid sea is in the way!:grumpy:


----------

